# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گران شدن مجدد کتاب های کمک آموزشی

## اسطوره

سلام .
قیمت کتاب های دوباره زیاد شد !!!!
گاج : فعلا ادبیات جامع و انگلیسی جامع و دین و زندگی جامع زیاد شدن البته فعلا ! 
خیلی سبز : همه کتابها !
مبتکران همه کتاب ها!
تخته سیاه : از موقع نمایشگاه کتاب تا الان بعضی کتاب ها : مثلا تانک زیست از 29 تومن به 33 تومن زیاد شده!
:y (540):

----------


## k1_24

کنترل قیمت دست مردم که نیست :yahoo (21):

----------


## ROS3

آره واقعا من نمیدونم چی میشه که 10تاسوال اضافش میکنن بعد4یا5هزارتومن گرون میشه 
مثلا دیروزرفتم دینی گاج.بگیرم شده27.500 :Y (566):  :Y (556): به همین خاطردنبال چاپای91ام.

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

بله متاسفانه هر سال همینطوره مثلا کتاب عربی مبتکران ایادفیلی چاپ 90 یازده تومان و چاپ 91 بیست و سه تومان (البته اگه اشتباه نکنم یچی تو همین حدود بود)

----------


## MJavadD

آره واقعا خیلی گرون شدن ولی تو اکثر کتابفروشی ها چاپ سال قبلم هست اونا رو بگیرید ارزون تر هستند و زیاد تفاوتی با چاپ جدید ندارن

----------


## صبوادلا

ولی من همچنان میگم تقصیر کتاب های آموزشی خودمونه کتابای اموزشی خودمون باید اونقد جامع باشن که احتیاجی به کمک اموزشی ها نباشه ولی متاسفانه...

----------


## Farzaneh15

*آره وآآقعـآ

دینی گـآج پـآرسال 25 هزار تومان بود ... ولی من از نمایشگاه خریدم 20 تومـآن !!!

فیـزیک پیش خودش ُ  پـاسخنامش 45 تـومان .... فیـزیک پـآیش هم 15 تومان بودااا شده 19 تومان !!

 مـن دیگه روم نمیشه به بـآبـآم بگـم کـتاب بگـیر ... خـوب شد امسال رفتم نمایشگـآه .... 
*

----------


## The Godfather

دلمون خوش بود که خیلی سبز کتاباهش رو گرون نمیکنه
ولی دیروز توی سایتش دیدم شیمی 14 تومنی رو بالای 22 زده!!!!

----------


## MehD

من پیشنهاد میکنم درسایی که تغییرات نداشته رو دست دوم بخرید

----------


## The Godfather

> من پیشنهاد میکنم درسایی که تغییرات نداشته رو دست دوم بخرید


مهدی جان کتابا مگر همین امسال همشون تغییر نکردند؟
دوباره میخوان تغییر کنند؟
من امسال همه ی کتابهای تستم رو عوض کردم به هزار بدبختی
نکنه دوباره باید برم همه رو بخرم؟

----------


## MehD

> مهدی جان کتابا مگر همین امسال همشون تغییر نکردند؟
> دوباره میخوان تغییر کنند؟
> من امسال همه ی کتابهای تستم رو عوض کردم به هزار بدبختی
> نکنه دوباره باید برم همه رو بخرم؟


من از تغییرات 93 خبر ندارم، کلا گفتم درسایی رو دست2 بگیرید که تغییر نداشته باشن، تازه کتابای دست دوم مال سال های مختلفه، حواستون باشه که جدیدترینشون رو بگیرید

----------


## The Godfather

> من از تغییرات 93 خبر ندارم، کلا گفتم درسایی رو دست2 بگیرید که تغییر نداشته باشن، تازه کتابای دست دوم مال سال های مختلفه، حواستون باشه که جدیدترینشون رو بگیرید


بله اون رو که میدونیم
اگر بخوایم دست دوم بگیریم حتما چاپ 92 میگیریم
گفتم نکنه دوباره میخوان تغییر کنن
به قول دوستان 5 تست اضافه میکنن 5 هزارتومن میندازن رو قیمت

----------


## MehD

پارسال که گرون شدن کتابا بخاطره گرون شدن کاغذ بود که کیفیت کاغذ کتابا هم داغون شد و کاهی شد، دیگه دلیل 2باره گرون شدنو نمیدونم، چه مملکتی داریم بخدا...

----------


## amirzia

احمدی نژاد مچکریم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## اسطوره

بذارید یه چیزی بتون بگم بعد خودتون مقایسه کنید .
1.   شیمی دوم دبیرستان مبتکران توی تابستون 91 و قبلش خدود 10 تومن بود ولی اول سال ( مهر ) شد 20 تومن! بعد شد 22 و بعدشم 23 تومن !
حالا هم این کتاب 2 جلدی شده و فقط به خاطر همین تغییر قیمتش شده حدود 32 تومن!!

2.   شیمی 3 خیلی سبز ( آقای سپهری ) توی تابستون 91 بود خدود 9 تومن و بعدش توی اوایل مهر ماه شد 18 تومن و بعد هم موقع چاپ امتحانات نوبت اولش شد 19 تومن اما میدونید چاپ نمایشگاه کتابش چقدره؟ 29 تومن!!!! تازه واسه چاپ اول مهر میخواد بیشتر هم بشه . کلا خیلی سبز قیمت کتابهاشو از بعد از نمایشگاه کتاب نجومی کشید بالا. 
 :Yahoo (84): 
گرون شدن شدید کتاب ها از یه طرف و طرح مجلس برای پولی کردن دانشگاه ها از یه طرف!
خدایا به داد برس

----------


## helix

بچه ها چرا قیمت توسایت هاشون تغییری نکردن؟

----------


## اسطوره

> بچه ها چرا قیمت توسایت هاشون تغییری نکردن؟


گاج کم کم داره زیاد میکنه اما مبتکران ، تخته سیاه و مخصوصا خیلی سبز یه هو زیاد کردن و قصد دارن مجددا زیاد کنند . 
ولی مهر و ماه هنوز زیاد نکرده اگه کسی میخواد بره بخره چون اونم قصد ازدیاد قیمتهاشو داره.

----------

